# How to Shrink Wrap



## Scott B (Apr 27, 2009)

Need advice on how the shrink wrap the PVC closures on the bottle. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

I tried to use the steam from a kettle and wrap a wet towel around the bottle. The wrap only shrank in some places but not even. It never tightened down. The neck of the bottle got hot and the wine started to bubble so I quit.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2009)

That is very odd. When you use steam from the kettle, make sure there is a good stream. I only takes about 2 seconds of exposure to get it to shrink completely. You also need to rotate the bottle to seal the whole closure. Try it out for a spin! You never need to heat enough to get the wine boiling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 27, 2009)

Boiling water works for me.

I hold the PVC wrapper on the upside down bottle with a spoon, and dip the neck of the bottle in the boiling water.

No problems.


----------



## Scott B (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Appleman &amp; Northern Wino,


I will try it again tonight.


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 27, 2009)

I use the boiling water also. I bought that handy little tool that George sells and it is a breeze. Just invert the bottle into boiling water for a few seconds. Works like a charm. Good luck.


----------



## bruno (Apr 27, 2009)

I also use the boiling water. I hold the cap on with a wooden spoon, and just dunk it for about 3 or 4 seconds only. And the water has to be at a full boil to work


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2009)

I use this and it works great! 






It is an electric horizontal theromencapsular. Just click the switch on and in a few minutes its ready to go and it works in 1 second!


----------



## BikerShannon (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow Wade...that sounds like something from Star Trek or something! I use a fork and a the burner on my gas stove.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, I bought it from George!
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">19000 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Horizontal Thermocapsuler


Electric heat source for use with PVC shrink capsules. Adjusts to any size bottle. (110v)
</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$179.99</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## smurfe (Apr 27, 2009)

I use an Embossing gun similar to this one. You can get them where ever you can buy Scrap Book supplies. Works great. Not as snazzy as Wade's machine but for like $15.00, it works like a champ


----------



## Bert (Apr 27, 2009)

PWP has one those heat gun things for scrap booking too.....And I even get to use it for shrinking capsules...works great...


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 28, 2009)

Scott, I have great success with the heat gun. I use the low setting.
Place the shrink cap on the bottle, hold it down on the top with a chopstick, and direct the heat from the top. It shrinks very nicely that way.


----------



## smokegrub (May 4, 2009)

I hold the edge of the wrap farthest from boiling water and dip, moving my fingers away from the water as the bottle neck is immersed. Time of immersion is dependent on the manufacturer of the wraps.


----------

